# Anyone used a Madame Goo Goo carrier?



## Elphaba

Really really tempted by a Madame Goo Goo. They are the most gorgeous slings I've ever seen! If I want to carry on babywearing I really need something new for back carries as my Connecta just isn't cutting it and I hate my Calyx (mainly cuz the straps are about ten miles long).

MGG seemed a good bet as they are pretty inexpensive, customisable, and are meant to be good for back carries (oh and did I mention pretty...?)

But I'm confused on sizes. Do I go for 16" or 18". Xavi is 17 months and 22lb. I'd like to be able to use it until he's at least 2 and would also like to be able to use if with a second child (if I have one) from the age of 10-12 months. He's no longer knee to knee in the Connecta but it is only around 12-13" at the base. So I'm guessing 16" would be fine, but will he grow out of it in six months?

Also what about shoulder straps? I'm guessing 16" as the Connecta only has 15" straps and I think the 18" would be too long (I'm size 18, but am short and have narrow shoulders). Also, if I went for curved straps (which I think I might prefer as my Connecta straps pull on my shoulders and feel like they will slip off) - would I still order 16" or do I need to order longer to account for the curve?

And is the combined waist band better or the stitched? I'm used to no waistband padding with the Connecta, but would like a bit more support and for Xavier to sit a bit higher on my back. But I don't want so much stiff padding I can't bend! :wacko:

Anyone have any advice if they've used a MGG or similar carrier? :flower:


----------



## Thumper

I'm also scared to ask...
but link? 

(I will hold you responsible if I want one)


----------



## Thumper

Too late. I googled :dohh:

I want.


----------



## Elphaba

Sorry, Thumper! :haha: They are gorgeous though aren't they?!


----------



## Thumper

They're beautiful, but I don't know if I agree with you that they're pretty inexpensive. The one I liked was over £80. I slipped and pressed 'like' on her page :blush: but it is my birthday soon...


----------



## Elphaba

Ok, maybe not actually inexpensive. but they seem to start around £65 where things like R&R, Beco and Ergo seem to be more around the £100 mark and that's for 'off the shelf' whereas the MGGs you can customise straps, waist padding, fabric etc etc. 

Mind you I think the customisation is just confusing me lol. Not sure whether a 16" (standard) carrier would be better as I think X would fit that now or whether to go for 18" toddler one that he would probably fit better in a few months (depends if it's better to have them in one that's too wide or too narrow when it doesn't fit properly).

If I get another carrier, I'm probably going to sell my Calyx and my wrap as I don't really use them, so that would cover the cost of a new carrier. Birthday is a good idea mind you. Mine is end of March, so maybe DH would oblige!


----------

